# Eagle Custom Graphics post pics here.



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

If you have had work done by me please post pics here as I dont get to see alot of my work when it is put back together and I would like to see completed projects and I also get alot of request to see bows and guns that I have done but most would like to see assembled bows and guns and all can show them are parts.

Thanks Shawn


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say can you do a purple bass with the skulls


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Here is my T/C Prohunter in Ultimate Camo. You did a sweet job bro.*


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice work Shawn! Also, thanks for all the help you have given me in the last 6 months.


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll be posting pics of my X-Force soon, it should be back from Eagle in a few days. I already have a nickname for it "Bruiser". Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes it can be done over Purple . But if it is done over really dark purple it will be hard to see like the black bow in the pics above it is done with metalic charcoal fade to metalic dark gray on the riser and you can only see them if you get real close but that is what I was going for on the bow.




MICCOX said:


> Say can you do a purple bass with the skulls


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Hanover Hydro said:


> Nice work Shawn! Also, thanks for all the help you have given me in the last 6 months.


Thanks and no problem it is nice having somone in the business to bounce ideas off of every so often.


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

*Just a teaser*



ColoradoHunter said:


> I'll be posting pics of my X-Force soon, it should be back from Eagle in a few days. I already have a nickname for it "Bruiser". Can't wait to see it.



Well ColoradoHunter is this what you had in mind.

Hope you like it.


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

Shawn, that is perfect! That's exactly the look I wanted. Nice job. I've got a set of John's custom strings in black and blue setting here waiting to go on it. They are going to look great together.
I'll get some pictures of the complete bow posted as soon as I get it back and put together.
Thanks again for a great job.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say CO. Hunter I am :greenwithenvy: That is going to look sweeeet


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

here is the original


----------



## bulldogto (Jul 14, 2003)

The riser to my new breed nemesis is on its way. Can't wait to get it back. Shawn answered a ton of questions for me and helped me to decide on a color. I will post a ton of pics when I get it back and put it together.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

ColoradoHunter said:


> Shawn, that is perfect! That's exactly the look I wanted. Nice job. I've got a set of John's custom strings in black and blue setting here waiting to go on it. They are going to look great together.
> I'll get some pictures of the complete bow posted as soon as I get it back and put together.
> Thanks again for a great job.


you get everything put together yet????? i wanna see it!!!


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

Erik, "Bruiser" is all back together as of a few minutes ago. Between the dipping job from Shawn and the new strings from John's Custom Strings it looks GREAT! I'll get some pictures posted tomorrow when the sun is out, an inside pic just won't do it justice.


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok guys, here it is. Special thanks to Shawn for the great job dipping it and Erik for referring me to him. Also don't those John's Custom Strings look good on there?


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

That thang looks sweet


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

those xforces look great guys!


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

that things looks ALMOST as good as my mine hehe, looks sweet! congrats!


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

I'd say they are both pretty sweet!


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

i guesssss ill agree with you
thanks NC archer, they shoot pretty darn good too!


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

I am glad you all like them.


----------



## ronc141 (Nov 15, 2006)

Both bows look awesome :thumbs_up


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Well since I had to tear mine down again since I did the big no no and Dry fired mine breaking a cam (un noticed broken nock ) I decided to redo my own target bow still waiting to get the new strings on just got them today from Advanced Bowstrings. but here is a pic or two. I will post more when the strings are on and I can take a pic outside as the pics inside dont show it very well.


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

Shawn - I like the Eagle Custom sticker on the limbs! Nice touch.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say Shawn that is sick I do like the red and black 
still whating for you to e-mail me pics :thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bulldogto (Jul 14, 2003)

The wait is killing me :wink:


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

ttt for a great company


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bows4evr (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey man could u give me a call about the custom bow dipping 256-499-1926


----------

